# First Lite Chama QZ shirt



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

First Lite Chama QZ Merino Wool shirt for sale. Worn 1 time. $100. This is a large and I need a medium. Pm or reply






for more info if interested.

Chad


----------

